# Fun Times at the Ball Park



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sunday, I was fortunate to witness (and capture) a delightful moment while the girls were taking a break in between games. The winner of the loser's bracket had just been determined and the championship game for 18u Girls Fast Pitch in the 2008 GHYSA Metro Championship was about to begin.

The girls on both teams know each other because they play in the same league. Some of them were milling about near home plate when one of the girls brought out her dog and commenced to run the bases a couple of times. That little pooch was right behind her all the way. It was hilarious to say the least and it had the people in the stands rolling in the isles.

I was sitting on a bleacher seat taking a break but managed to quickly get to the fence and shoot through it as fast as possible. Here are a few of the pics. It was a very funny moment.

Enjoy.
Mike


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Solid gold, Mikey.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wonderful, just wonderful


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*It's been awhile, amigo*

For the love of Pete, those are some AMAZING shots! The clarity in awesome. Dang, I've got to learn how to do that!

Rex


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

off the hook.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not a dog lover, but that last pic is great. Nice job.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic shots Mike. Love that last one. Only way it could have been better is if a base had been in the image. Or at least I think so. You just never know. I still love it.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

naw better yet would be all 4 feet off the ground.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great, impromptu captures Mike...Thanks for having the presence of mind to know when a shot HAD to be taken... regards, Rich


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Absolutely charmin'! What a cute pooch! Just wonderin' though, did the dog's run count?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow you must have been quick to get those shots! awesome photos Mike. you've got me grinning from ear to ear. will you send the photos to the young lady? i bet she'd absolutely love them.

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Those are absolutely great mike...


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Awesome Mikey! especially that last one. You have the gift my man!


----------

